# QSI install questions.



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I posted this on the other forum as well in hopes to get some good ideas.

I got tired of waiting for CVP to release the new airwire card, so I went and bought a QSI magnum, G wire and programming pack. I have few questions about the install. I'm running battery power (14.8 LiIon) with the airwire 900 controller and this is going into a B-mann K-27 of which has been gutted so all wiring is done from scratch. When wiring in battery power, I assume it goes into the track pickups? This would be the safe guess but I can't find anywhere that confirms it. My next question is wether or not I can make an interface access plug? I like that feature of the Phoenix P5, I can plug it in and play with the sounds while the loco is running. Is there anyway I can do this with the magnum? Lastly, can I control the marker lights independently without an auxillary board? I can't quite figure out what they are explaining for this. I'm sure it's just me, but I found the manual they sent kinda vague and a lil hard to figure out. I'm sure I'm just rooted in my AW and P5 ways







thanks for any help! Terry

This is post #2.

Well, I found out the answer to my first question and maybe the second. The battery does go in at the track hook up. But as far as wiring an interface plug it is "advised" to put in a DPDT switch to change over to track pickup for programming mode. I typically use a DPDT switch to go from battery to charge mode. When the loco is in program mode using battery power, and the battery/track switch is switched to track, does the programmer/interface then power the card? If so then could I put in a DPDT switch after the battery/charge switch which could control battery power or interface options? The interface side could be fed from a port, say a simple male female jack instead of track fed. My reason for wanting this is 1: I typically do my changes or programming out on the track via my laptop, 2: my loco has no track pickups anymore and I don't want to take it apart again to install them. The magnum has four spaces for track input (2+ 2-) If the battery is using one pair, could I put the interface in the other? Does it need to be isolated from battery power? Would the battery then charge the interface port as well? I would think it would and I couldn't do this, but I guess if I don't ask I'll never know. Oh, and if I'm programming with the QSI programming package, did I read correctly that I have to disconnect the G wire cable? Or is this only if the loco is equipped to run on DCC track as well? I'm still wondering about the marker lights.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

1. On the GWire radio receiver there are 2 solder tabs that you can solder wires to and install an SPST switch to turn off the GWire radio receiver when programing using the Quantum Programer. That way wou don't have to disconnect the GWire every time you want to make a change. 2. If you are going to use the Quantum programer to program the loco you have to get power to the loco from the programer. I suppose you could install some sort of connection in the loco for this but the easiest way is to install a DPDT switch to switch between track and battery power. Then just hook the programer up to a section of track, put the loco on it, switch to track power and program away. I'm looking at the QSI site and the Magnum board only has 2 track power input screws. I think what you saw is a schematic of the Aristo board that you plug the sound receiver into. As for the marker lights, right now you have to wait until the auxillary board is available. I think Miniatronics makes an auxillary board some people use for additional control of things like lights. You could wire them up to the headlights and add an SPST switch somewhere in the loco and manually turn them on and off.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahhhhh ok thats what they meant about the switch to turn off the receiver. I could use a triple pole double throw switch to go from battery to programming. That way I can wire the G wire shut off right in. When you switch to programming mode you will automaticly turn off the G wire card. 

The four motor tabs I saw are on the mounting board. The green screw terminals only use two but when you follow it back they both split to make four. Obviously not useable, I just wasn't sure what I was looking at. 

The auxillary lighting thing is kind of bummer. If I knew it couldn't support auxillary stuff outta the box I prolly would have waited for the new airwire. 

Thanks for the info 
Terry


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

What new airwire? I know that NCS has a new trottle coming out, but is there something new from airwire?


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes Airwire has changed their receiver to a much improved one. When I talked to them earlier in the week they said it was still 3 or 4 weeks out. The improvements they told me about should be great. I think they are calling it the G2.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Higher amp load, no more split battery power and a type of back emf. Plus no price increase. Problem is that i'm to impatient.....


----------

